# Racist hens



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I have three white hens and three reds. I am currently working on an electric fenced in area. As of now I have the fence up just not the electric. The past week I have noticed everyday when I get home the three white hens are wondering around no where near the three reds who stayed in the fenced in area. So being that they are prey animals. Why would they separate that way? A flock should stay together no? What's with the segregation. Different breeds do different things I suppose.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some breeds or individual genetics are better at flocking instincts than others...but they don't normally segregate by colors and breeds..no.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I was thinking maybe my tetra tints (white ones) just flew better? I guess once they know they can do it they won't stop....the reds ones look pathetic. Sitting in the run. Can they not fly as well? What makes them stay back.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When my flock was younger certain breeds use to stick to together when they wandered around. Now they all mingle together or go their own ways. Being prey animals doesn't make them stick together.


----------

